# Cooling Fans



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

Can you guys recommend some fan brands and sizes for this case?

COOLER MASTER HAF 922 RC-922M-KKN3-GP Black Steel + Plastic and Mesh Bezel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case with USB 3.0 and Black Interior - Newegg.com

I think it comes with three fans. How many additional fans are optimal?

I am building a mash-up of the $1200 and $1600 Intel Builds for Gaming, as recommended in this link: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No additional fans should be needed with the HAF 922.
One 120mm in front (blowing in) and one 120mm fan in rear (blowing out) is usually sufficient.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

Good to know. Would it be wise to replace the stock fans for higher end units, or am I good to go as is?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

All coolermaster fans are great. Some people replace them with noctua fans as they produce the same great airflow but are slightly quieter but its not that much more quieter.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As noted above, CM fans are good quality and I doubt you would notice any difference in the sound using a "higher end" fan.


----------

